# pregnant goat question



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

my yearling nanny is a first time soon to be mom . we didn't plan on her dropping any babies with winter on us but our buck had different plans I do not know when she was breed only that she is close . my first question is her udder is small but it feels warmer(I have been checking daily) then normal is this her milk supply starting to come in or should I be giving her something? and she has had a yellow tinged discharge stuck to her lady parts since 10/23 nothing long or goopy is this normal ?her back side is looking sloppy as are her lady parts and it looks like she maybe starting to dilate some and she hates when I touch her belly is that normal.please any advice


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure that whatever I tell you is going to be wrong LOL I have never felt my pg does udders so no clue if that means anything or not. Size doesn't seem to matter a whole lot...some just have smaller udders and we had one give birth that didn't even have an udder...no clue how she managed to feed her baby, but she did! When her bag starts looking stretched and full and kinda shiny, she's getting closer (if she bags up pre-birth) As I found out....you can have yellow, goopy discharge for a month before birth! No clue on the sloppy looking back, etc. In my personal experience, she will kid when she is ready. Not much help, huh? I've spent a month doing 4 hour checks day and night only to give up and have them kid a couple days later. The big sign for me is when they start getting restless...don't want to lay down, but don't want to keep standing. Looking at their belly and "talking" more (sometimes that's pretty hard to judge if you have one that's a talker). They may start pawing at the ground during their restless period. Probably didn't help you much, but I don't see any reason to worry yet from what you posted. Good luck and hopefully she'll go soon and you won't have to worry about it any more


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like everything is normal and that she is getting closer. Can you take a picture of her whole back end with her tail sticking up naturally and her lady parts showing?


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

here is her backside pic .. by sloppy I mean her ligaments are starting to droop she doesn't look like she used to and she waddles every where I thought that only happened to us  her belly has dropped and she has been distancing herself from the herd a bit . she did take a really hard hit to her preggo side by a full size boer nanny afew days ago so I was worried she may lose this pregnancy .this is my first pregnant goat so I am 100% nervous


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

She does look close, maybe a few days or so. Could you take a pic from the side, so we can see body and udder?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sloppy in the rear is normal. Some girls just don't like being felt up anywhere.
When her udder gets full & shiny that's a good give away. Amber goo is also a sure sign, as is pawing getting up pawing & nesting again.
Mine aren't pre kidding talkers. So when one started talking all of a sudden to her babies I brought her in; voila!
The pic shows no immediate but that could change any time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She doesn't look all that close. That too discharge can go on for months. From what I can see she doesn't have much of a bag. Ff seem to make you think they are ready to kid any day for about a month lol. Do you know how to check ligs?? Its hard for me for my fat Boers but give it a try and see if you can feel them. No matter what I say I would still check her morning and night for any signs she is in labor. What I notice in my goats is a total attitude change if they just don't act like they normally do but no signs of sickness I know kids are coming.


----------



## tjroberts (Jan 15, 2013)

This probably sound crazy but when I wasn't sure how much longer mine had I took her to me vet and he say she only had 3 weeks to go, I put a baby monitor in the goat house with her and kept it on very loud in my room. Just a little added note, my was just 10 months old when she had her baby.


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

her ligaments are getting softer - she is going off by herself which is unusual for her . she still has that small discharge - she has a runny nose and cough is there anything I can give her for that or just let it run its course? I did sneak in the barn last night while she was sleeping and slipped my hand under her baby bulge and felt movement so im reassured that the blow to her belly didn't kill her baby (she got hit by a jealous nanny who cant seem to get pregnant)her udder is just not getting bigger yet here's a pic of her nips they have gotten longer and softer . this morning she actually made a weird noise when she seen me usually she is not a talker- I think she is getting closer but I don't think it will be today .


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Her udder may not get bigger. Or it may suddenly fill...or take a couple days after kidding to actually get there. Meat goats don't tend to get a huge udder, dairy are suppose to, but doesn't mean they will. I've said before that I had a pure Nubian that never did get a bag but was able to feed her kid. Just keep an eye on her. Sounds like she may be getting closer since she wants to be by herself. But like someone else said...first freshners can make you think they are ready to kid anytime for a month!


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

So i think my First Doe is pregnant. How do i tell? Her belly is getting big and yesterday i think i felt something kicking.

What special food or med's do i need to give her? What about worming meds.

Thanks
ERIK


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

im so excited ...she got really really vocal -so I ran out side and her discharge turned white and she wants me with her so I got my kit ready - nails trimmed just in case I got to go inside (which scares the crap out of me) but I got small hands so it shouldn't hurt her ..she is nipping at her sides now - and she keeps standing by the fence where she can see me when I come out side ..fingers crossed everything goes good


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anything yet? Hope it is going well!


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Update* she has more discharge it has a pink tinge to it - not a whole lot - she doesn't want her buddies around her- my buck got excited and I had to play defense-got tired so I tied him up to give her peace.. men  I have not seen any contractions but there was a lot of baby movement going in her belly she doesn't look pregnant any more im thinking it might be tonight or tomorrow - trick or treat babies


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

ok we are at a standstill  her discharge slowed to a stop I did notice that when she sneezed she passed more white goop but that's it.. idk :chin:.I have not seen her pass her mucus plug -do u think maybe that is what we r leading up to? her lady parts look the same no stretching or dilating yet but that can change at any time I guess.. from now on the buck will not be introduced to my girls until September I hate not knowing breeding dates - lesson learned


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LMAO Yep, that's how it works. Get all excited and then.....nothing. She's getting super close. You should see babies in the next 24 to 48 hours, in my experience anyway. Keep checking on her every couple hours and I'll bet you go out and find a baby....


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention .I noticed she keeps lifting up her back leg and licks or cleans her nips ...idk if that means anything or not but she never did that before that I've seen


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

huffee2 said:


> I forgot to mention .I noticed she keeps lifting up her back leg and licks or cleans her nips ...idk if that means anything or not but she never did that before that I've seen


If her udder is tight, it could be a comfort/anxiety thing. Could be her trying to sneak a lick, or pull her plugs out of her teats for the baby.

Perfectly normal.


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

ok her white discharge left and was replaced with this brown looking goop - is this normal?


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

ok this goat has me running in circles ..I am so confused on what's going on with her- all discharge has dried up  does that happen or is she messing with me...please any advice would be very helpful ..I just don't get it...I will check on her before bed and at 5am bright and early maybe there will be something more to go on.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is normal. They like to mess with your mind and emotions before they give you babies. Just keep checking her. BUT...if the discharge turns nasty (as in smell), get her to vet ASAP


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both of you being new to a goat pregnancy is certainly nerve wracking! Not having an exact breed date makes things that much worse, do you have a time frame of when you suspect she was bred ? To me she looks to have a few weeks to go.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do we have babies yet???


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

no babies yet  only in my dreams  she had more small amounts of discharge yesterday her mommy instincts are kicking in ..her lady parts are getting puffier and she's been pawing around in the hay here and there my hubby thinks this coming week will be her day to shine :baby they should be some cute babies mom is Nubian and Boer and the daddy is a kiko )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

huffee2 said:


> ( they should be some cute babies mom is Nubian and Boer and the daddy is a kiko )


Ha! The light colored one in the front of my profile pic??? Her mama is a nubian/boer and her daddy was a kiko!! her name is MaryKay because she was pink when she was born and has a black "beauty spot" on her back. Can't wait to see what yours look like.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Can someone please let me know what i need to do for my first pregnant goat. Not sure how far along she is. What special diet? Any meds? Worm meds? Etc.

Any helpful pointers.

ERIK


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

just a quick update : my nanny has not kidded yet  she is really teaching me a thing or two about pregnant goats her udder used to feel like a small empty balloon as of yesterday it felt different but she wouldn't stand still for me  but today my hubby caught her and held her for me to feel her belly and udder (usually she runs away  she hates this ) well her udder used to feel like a empty balloon but now it feels like that balloon is starting to slowly fill  .her lady parts are swelling slowly and not a lot of discharge either. eats really good and has gotten pretty greedy with my attention  no low rank goat is allowed to come up to me and be petted she puts the boots to them :whatgoat: she's not usually so cranky. and I haven't decided if this is good or bad news yet but we have two more young nannies who caught the "kid fever" and decided to throw some kid(s) my way soon after little red drops her kid(s)  on the plus side all 3 of these nannies have started to sleep in the birthing pen on their own and together. thought it was cute how they snuggled up in their own corners :sleeping: will update again if I have any issues come up hopefully this will be easy on my young nannies


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sokoservices said:


> Can someone please let me know what i need to do for my first pregnant goat. Not sure how far along she is. What special diet? Any meds? Worm meds? Etc.
> 
> Any helpful pointers.
> 
> ERIK


I didn't even see your post. Your best bet is to create your own post in the forums OR do a search of specific info you'd like to know and print or hand write down key points of info. Good luck!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

So exciting and frustrating all at the same time!! Looking forward to many pics!!


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

quick question- my 2 nannies - both of their lady parts are stretching downwards a good bit- so how long before they kid ? a few more days or hours ? I am afraid to go anywhere in case i am needed . their lady parts swelled up - little red has had more discharge yesterday and today her lady part looks like it got ran over all flat but stretching down now . my other nanny is a lot more puffy looking but got that stretching thing going on but no discharge from her yet .


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hopefully someone else will chime in. Like I said...I'm horrible at telling how soon they will kid. The one I think is going to go first, usually ends up being last. Hope for your sake they both kid soon because I do know how nerve wracking it is waiting. I took my ND, Moon, to the vet 3 times. He was getting tired of me. LOL


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

sorry to be a pest but.... little red has been waving her tail like crazy today- kind of stretching and wagging her tail like she is real happy- just standing there doing nothing- staring at absolutely nothing- tail moving like crazy is that normal part of goat maybe pre labor maybe ? I hope she does not kid tonight as we have snow now and the temp is supposed to be 18 tonight :snow:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

huffee2 said:


> sorry to be a pest but.... I hope she does not kid tonight as we have snow now and the temp is supposed to be 18 tonight :snow:


Not a pest at all, we ALL had questions when we first started out. And...you probably just jinxed yourself with that last statement! LOL Sounds like she might be actually getting ready to do something and if so, it will most likely be in the middle of the bad weather. Seems like all animals like to make it harder on us humans by having babies in nasty weather.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

From how you're explaining, it sure sounds like she's thinking about it. Do you have pics of these girls? Both a side view and rear view?


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

here are a few pics of little red - every now and then she has clumps of goo come out but not a whole lot .yesterday I thought for sure she was going to be dropping soon I seen some yellow on her backside after 10 min of playing u cant catch me  I caught her (put food in my pocket works every time ) so I look with my flash light and here it was a piece of cracked corn stuck to her lady parts ..sorry had to share :wink:


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

here are some pics of Daphne (my 7yr olds goat) she is a really shy & sweet goat 
she has had no discharge at all but her lady parts have swelled out a lot and have started to stretch down (and yes I do go out every day multiple times thru out the day and look at my nannies lady parts( I am not a perv but my neighbors probably think different ) I am trying to learn what to look for when they are in heat or getting ready for labor. this is important to know if your raising goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Babies?????


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lil Red still has a ways to go. She isn't dropped over her hips (ligs), and babies are still carried up. No udder development yet. FF or further?


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

no babies yet ...im borderline sleep deprived :GAAH:.I thought her belly should have dropped more before babies came ..she is teasing me knowing I will come outside more often to see her maybe bringing treats for her  .. what does FF mean? im new to raising goats(only had my herd for about 5 months) and don't yet know the goat lingo  does anyone have a estimate on how far she looks? she is still doing her tail wagging and acting a bit off not her self ..she got really mean to Daphne.. speaking of ..what do you think of Daphne ? they both have been nuzzling their right side a lot ..I guess more waiting ....:sigh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

FF....First Freshner...means it's their 1st pregnancy. I sometimes don't see my goats drop a whole lot especially if they only have a single. I still say it sounds like they are getting close....but...like I said, I suck at predicting! LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a picture of a girl right before kidding...If it will help. Yours won't have quite the udder but, it should still be filled and tight like that.


----------

